

The Twitter API is Finished. Now What? - raghus
http://dashes.com/anil/2009/12/the-twitter-api-is-finished.html

======
jazzychad
Um, no? The Twitter API is nice, so far, but I wouldn't call it _complete_
(this coming from someone 2+ years into developing twitter apps). Even with
the current Twitter.com feature-set, there are more things they could expose
through the API. As more features are added, more API endpoints will be
needed.

It's nice that other sites have "cleverly" appropriated the Twitter API for
themselves (something that Identi.ca actually did first, I think, and was the
real inspiration for other Twitter clients to allow custom API roots), but
that shouldn't mean that Twitter themselves slow down when it comes to
innovating/iterating their own API.

------
pyre
> _If two companies with a significant number of users that share no investors
> or board members both support a common API, we can say that the API has
> reached Version 1.0 and is safe to base your work on._

This seems like faulty logic to me.

